# Am I being a snob?



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

I am a bit of a grammar nazi. It iritates me when people don't structure their sentence properly with a capital letter at the beginning and a full stop at the end. I find I can't read what's written when that happens and so completely miss what the point was supposed to be. I won't claim that I am perfect on the written English language and will no doubt make many mistakes in my lifetime but I do try to make it easier for people who are reading my writing and posts. 

It may be that my typing training has been so ingrained (along with 18 years of working in jobs where typing business letters is the main part of my job) that I can't type or write any other way. 

Does this make me a snob? I'm sorry if it does


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

jaxx said:


> Does this make me a snob?


Yes, but that's OK.

The their, they're, there thing drives me up the wall.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

jaxx said:


> I am a bit of a grammar nazi. It iritates me when people don't structure their sentence properly with a capital letter at the beginning and a full stop at the end. I find I can't read what's written when that happens and so completely miss what the point was supposed to be. I won't claim that I am perfect on the written English language and will no doubt make many mistakes in my lifetime but I do try to make it easier for people who are reading my writing and posts.
> 
> It may be that my typing training has been so ingrained (along with 18 years of working in jobs where typing business letters is the main part of my job) that I can't type or write any other way.
> 
> Does this make me a snob? I'm sorry if it does


No it doesn't! I am not a snob but i like proper grammer! I am, however, used to text talk and fast typing due to some friends talking/typing like that!

I am also not all that great at proper typing and grammer (normally because i never think to check, or i type too fast for little brain, or i've had too much wine :lol::laugh

Don't worry! 
xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

you wont like my post then as i have terrible grammer lol 
does this make me bad on forums?  i am always paranoid and worse when i notice people picking it up.


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Rick said:


> Yes, but that's OK.
> 
> The their, they're, there thing drives me up the wall.


There is a pub sign near where I live advertising steak sizzlers. The sign says 'There back!' It drives me up the wall! lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

No, not at all! as long as you don't think anyone else is thick or anything just because they don't use complete and proper grammar and punctuation!

It annoys me when people use text speak on the forum because it takes me twice as long to read it and it just looks so scruffy, and I sometimes think the same, I'd hate people to think I was being a snob or anything but I don't think you are at all, everyone has their little things that bug them and that is just one of yours


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I can understand your frustration. I have a learning disability, part of that is english. I was sent to a school to learn how to speak correctly as well as write. And English is my first language.

I should slow down when writing so I dont make mistakes, can look for the correct spelling, and basically make sure what I write is readable.

I still have problems with speaking, some people cant understand me, I say things backwards or just plain jibberish. I also have trouble saying words like Hamburger.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> grammer


<cough> :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> Yes, but that's OK.
> 
> The their, they're, there thing drives me up the wall.


What is wrong with the them? Why do they drive you up the wall? lol!


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

frags said:


> you wont like my post then as i have terrible grammer lol
> does this make me bad on forums?  i am always paranoid and worse when i notice people picking it up.


It's probably just me being really **** about it all! lol I do realise that not everyone has had the training that I have. It's more habit how I structure my sentences now than anything.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Depends to what application you are referring! Is you are referring to forum uses and the likes then Yes!! Well No actually, It makes you worse imo it's a very sore point with me that people have to take the time to pick over members grammer when things have been written, often in a hurry whilst not paying attention, also there are users whose spelling is NOT up to scratch, as not all members have been fortunate enough to have the same level of education.

HOWEVER, if you are refering to official letters and the likes then NO, not at all! I to find this very annoying and I certainly do not think this makes you a snob.

Not my intention to offend, you asked! I replied.
regards
DT


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

jaxx said:


> It's probably just me being really anal about it all! lol I do realise that not everyone has had the training that I have. It's more habit how I structure my sentences now than anything.


i really wish i could write properly, i can just about spell properly lol
if your anal then i want to be anal too lol


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> No, not at all! as long as you don't think anyone else is thick or anything just because they don't use complete and proper grammar and punctuation!
> 
> It annoys me when people use text speak on the forum because it takes me twice as long to read it and it just looks so scruffy, and I sometimes think the same, I'd hate people to think I was being a snob or anything but I don't think you are at all, everyone has their little things that bug them and that is just one of yours


Oh no I don't think people are thick or anything like that. I hope that didn't come across in my original post.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Rick said:


> Yes, but that's OK.
> 
> The their, they're, there thing drives me up the wall.


aargh I hate that!!

I hate it when people put apostrophes on words that don't need them too, e.g. "i went to the shop's and bought some bag's of crisp's" :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

im not being funny but some people are not that good at writing or spelling and im one of them people.
its not our fault that we are not as brainy as some .

so what does that make me?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> <cough> :smilewinkgrin:


rrr:

LOL!! Too much Vin Blanc :crazy:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm a bit of a grammar nazi too  Though as long as I can read someone's sentence and understand what they've said I don't care.

Not everyone can spell/punctuate as well as us!

That being said those who blatantly don't bother drive me mad!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

kelseye said:


> im not being funny but some people are not that good at writing or spelling and im one of them people.
> its not our fault that we are not as brainy as some .
> 
> so what does that make me?


Looking like you do it doesn't matter if you can't even write. :001_tt2:


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

kelseye said:


> im not being funny but some people are not that good at writing or spelling and im one of them people.
> its not our fault that we are not as brainy as some .
> 
> so what does that make me?


Slightly frustrating to those of us who are snobby and anal. So I wouldn't worry about it. We need to get the stick out of our arse.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

There's a clothes shop in my town centre that has a sign over the door saying "we stock men ware, woman ware and children ware" and it bugs me every time I go past the place! You'd think if you were having signage done for your shop, you'd make sure it was right before it went up  i'd be having words with the signmakers if they tried to give me that for my shop


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> aargh I hate that!!
> 
> I hate it when people put apostrophes on words that don't need them too, e.g. "i went to the shop's and bought some bag's of crisp's" :cursing: :cursing:


I do that because thats how I think it's supposed to be written.

P.s I apologize to anyone who finds my posts annoying. I do wish this thing had spell check.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

kelseye said:


> im not being funny but some people are not that good at writing or spelling and im one of them people.
> its not our fault that we are not as brainy as some .
> 
> so what does that make me?


It makes you normal! Just like the rest of us. No one should be compared to anyone else for their writing/typing skills! As i put as much as i like it i can't manage it most of the time!! LOL!!!

But to me no-one should feel bad for the way they see writing/typing should be. I would love to be fluent in being able to type properly..............but can i be bothered??? No! I type to fast for little bean............so what most on here understand me! 
xx


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

kelseye said:


> im not being funny but some people are not that good at writing or spelling and im one of them people.
> its not our fault that we are not as brainy as some .
> 
> so what does that make me?


It was not my intention to offend anyone, I'm very sorry if I have done. Believe me, I am far from brainy and my high school education was awful and have only been educated to an NVQ standard in adulthood. I appreciate that people do have difficulties with the written language just as I have difficulties with maths, I'm terrible at it. I didn't include spelling in my original post as I know I've spelled things wrong in the past and probably will do again.

Sorry if I have offended anyone. It was more to do about my obsession more than anything.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh im all paranoid now to post lol

i am very sorry to anyone who finds my threads annoying because of my bad punctuation or spelling.
im off to bed now as i spell worse when im tired too lol
but to all those who find bad grammer snnoying i do understand.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> There's a clothes shop in my town centre that has a sign over the door saying "we stock men ware, woman ware and children ware" and it bugs me every time I go past the place! You'd think if you were having signage done for your shop, you'd make sure it was right before it went up  i'd be having words with the signmakers if they tried to give me that for my shop


It's only a matter of time before they build schools in Burnley.

Hang in there.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

jaxx said:


> It was not my intention to offend anyone, I'm very sorry if I have done. Believe me, I am far from brainy and my high school education was awful and have only been educated to an NVQ standard in adulthood. I appreciate that people do have difficulties with the written language just as I have difficulties with maths, I'm terrible at it. I didn't include spelling in my original post as I know I've spelled things wrong in the past and probably will do again.
> 
> Sorry if I have offended anyone. It was more to do about my obsession more than anything.


I think is is obvious by you replies that there was no intention to offend anyone, so do not worry  I too hope that my initial reply did not offend.
DT


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

I would love to be able to write in the right way.I have to sometime's google words as i dont want to look stupid in what i post or sound thick well i have not long had a baby and had hardly no sleep so i will put it down to that lol joke


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

If you're a snob, then I am too! I hate bad grammer and spelling, its basic education surely?!

I'm not trying to insult, but I do hate not being able to read threads as quickly as I'd like.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Nobody is trying to be offensive, we're just saying it's something you pick up on that you notice. Obviously not everyone has amazing typing skills, I don't. My spelling is pretty awful at times and I really can't call anyone thick cos I know i'm not the sharpest of knives  but nobody is trying to be offensive or to degrade other members and nobody is saying that people should stop typing the way they do or whatever 

No wonder things blow up so easily on this forum if everyone takes things so personally


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Agh I don't want to put anyone off from posting!  Like I said if I can read what you've written it's ok ... I'm just too lazy to go that little bit extra sometimes to decipher text speak


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Right! I've upset people now so please could a kindly moderator close the thread. I don't want people paranoid to post just because they think people are annoyed at them.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I can honestly say it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

jaxx said:


> It was not my intention to offend anyone, I'm very sorry if I have done. Believe me, I am far from brainy and my high school education was awful and have only been educated to an NVQ standard in adulthood. I appreciate that people do have difficulties with the written language just as I have difficulties with maths, I'm terrible at it. I didn't include spelling in my original post as I know I've spelled things wrong in the past and probably will do again.
> 
> Sorry if I have offended anyone. It was more to do about my obsession more than anything.


I'm cool 

I have been thinking on resitting my English highschool classes to boost my mark. In all my classes bar one were all 50%


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> No wonder things blow up so easily on this forum if everyone takes things so personally


i didnt take it personally hun i was just adding how i felt on the subject


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Rick said:


> It's only a matter of time before they build schools in Burnley.
> 
> Hang in there.


PMSL

a school? what is that? hmm, can't say i've heard of those! Us dingles just haven't caught up with the rest of the world yet :laugh:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I actually don't think anyone is offended... we're just trying to cover our arses because we know what happens on here :laugh:


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

dont worrie about it ...not everyone is the same ! if we was then the world would be a boring place


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> If you're a snob, then I am too! I hate bad grammer and spelling, its basic education surely?!
> 
> I'm not trying to insult, but I do hate not being able to read threads as quickly as I'd like.


More interested in the content myself! If I am getting good advice I personally cannot give a fig about either the spelling mistakes nor the grammar!
DT

I have had this very same arguement previously on the forum, so shall bow out now! bed time for me...


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> PMSL
> 
> a school? what is that? hmm, can't say i've heard of those! Us dingles just haven't caught up with the rest of the world yet :laugh:


Haha, i've been hanging off using the D word!

Glad you did it first!


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

jaxx said:


> Right! I've upset people now so please could a kindly moderator close the thread. I don't want people paranoid to post just because they think people are annoyed at them.


Dont worry Jaxx  I think this is a good thread.

When I was in my last year of Highschool, I went to a college to learn about thier classes as well as the help they have for specail needs students like myself. When I got there they were telling us about these awesome programs that would have help during highschool for me!! I was so happy to learn about these.

But they asked us if anyone had used them before. Other students from other schools put thier hands up. So a couple of us turned around and asked why we hadnt heard of them ( I mean we might not be bright but we aint dumb) Apparently these programs were availibe at our school 

We just werent informed that they were so if u didnt know about them you were outta luck 

I really wish I had the money to buy these programs and use them as it would make life easier but some are pricey 

I think schools should hold meetings with specail needs students and their parents and inform that these our avaible to them.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Rick said:


> Haha, i've been hanging off using the D word!
> 
> Glad you did it first!


:laugh: I get it at college all the time now, i'm starting to respond to it quicker than my real name 

although from some of the sights i've seen in blackburn I really cant say blackburn is all that much better LOL :001_tt2:


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> :laugh: I get it at college all the time now, i'm starting to respond to it quicker than my real name
> 
> although from some of the sights i've seen in blackburn I really cant say blackburn is all that much better LOL :001_tt2:


No argument from me. And I've always thought Darwen was a bit 'Royston Vasey'.


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Rick said:


> No argument from me. And I've always thought Darwen was a bit 'Royston Vasey'.


My ex is from Darwen lol


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't be doing with mispelt words and people who don't use punctuation. If a post is like that, I just don't bother reading it! I live by Darwen... kind of... its not that far away!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Rick said:


> No argument from me. And I've always thought Darwen was a bit 'Royston Vasey'.


LOL

have you ever seen the bloke that hangs around blackburn bus station and pours coke all over himself? He must be a tramp and I do feel sorry for him but why he has to pour his drink all over himself I will never know  he's pretty damn creepy


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I would think there are a few people who have never typed before having a computer, so although they are ok at writing and spelling , on here things tend to go rather fast at times so not everyone spell checks and then puts everything all neatly before posting .
Also if you are asking for or giving advice its the content that is important , well thats how i see it .


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

jaxx said:


> Does this make me a snob? I'm sorry if it does


Did you mean "Does this make me a snob? I'm sorry if it does*.* 

LOL.

Forget about it.

The English language has moved on.

I guess this next sentence must make you feel really bad!

wots rong wit ritn lyk dis? all my m8s doo....so w4ts da probs? u kneed 2 gt wid d tymes!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

jaxx said:


> I am a bit of a grammar nazi. It iritates me when people don't structure their sentence properly with a capital letter at the beginning and a full stop at the end. I find I can't read what's written when that happens and so completely miss what the point was supposed to be. I won't claim that I am perfect on the written English language and will no doubt make many mistakes in my lifetime but I do try to make it easier for people who are reading my writing and posts.
> 
> It may be that my typing training has been so ingrained (along with 18 years of working in jobs where typing business letters is the main part of my job) that I can't type or write any other way.
> 
> Does this make me a snob? I'm sorry if it does


This came up a week or so ago, too. The OP took some heat but I agreed with him and I agree with you. I can't (and won't) read poorly written text.

Whether it's lack of capitalization or punctuation, text speak, big long blocks of text or just a mess of typos that the poster was too lazy to fix, I don't read them.

And I imagine I'm not the only one who doesn't, so probably some good things go unread simply because the poster can't be bothered to make the post legible.

If you have something worth saying, make it worth reading by making it legible.

(I didn't read the whole thread yet, so do not know if these points have already been made. I'll read it tomorrow. )


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

jaxx said:


> I am a bit of a grammar nazi. It iritates me when people don't structure their sentence properly with a capital letter at the beginning and a full stop at the end. I find I can't read what's written when that happens and so completely miss what the point was supposed to be. I won't claim that I am perfect on the written English language and will no doubt make many mistakes in my lifetime but I do try to make it easier for people who are reading my writing and posts.
> 
> It may be that my typing training has been so ingrained (along with 18 years of working in jobs where typing business letters is the main part of my job) that I can't type or write any other way.
> 
> Does this make me a snob? I'm sorry if it does


I afraid standards have slipped.  I used to work in a very busy office where letters had formal structure, not that you'd believe it to look at my typing. Spell check on computers has made everyone very lazy and text speak has made it worse.  I dont think you're a snob.


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

I loathe bad grammar and some people's spelling is appalling!!

But............on here i don't care so much, it's meant to be fun, not worrying about every minute detail being perfect.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Well my english is bad,as is my spelling.I also have problems explaining what i mean when writing something down,but as long as people can read what i write the spelling part doesnt bother me.*


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Another ex-typist here also who was taught to touch type by a teacher who if she saw you looking at your fingers (even just glancing down) on your typewriter she would smack them with her ruler. Nice eh?

I admit I can be a bit pedantic about proper use of punctuation and spelling in RL and while I notice it on here I gloss over it. 

I don't come here to correct people's grammar/spelling/sentence formation and feel to do so is very rude. 

I don't do text speak so am completely lost there and find one big block of text difficult but if it's worth reading then I will plough through.

So to answer your question, you're not a snob just pedantic


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

the only thing i dont like is no paragraphs when someone is writting, I cant read a massive block of writting its frazzles my brain, i miss out parts because my brain just sees a jumble of words! I also tend to skip posts that have only 5 words on a line then start another sentence as again i struggle to read them

spelling doesnt bother me at all


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Another ex-typist here also who was taught to touch type by a teacher who if she saw you looking at your fingers (even just glancing down) on your typewriter she would smack them with her ruler. Nice eh?


I had a typing teacher like that, but she was a he in my case and he never left his desk. He had a fantastic aim with the blackboard rubber and if it came your way not only did it bloody hurt but you had the humiliation of having to leave your seat and return the rubber to him


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

i don't think you're being snob, bad grammar, punctuation etc annoys me too, but not as much on forums. 

on letters etc yes but on here i realise that not everyone is great at spelling, grammar they should be tho.. but i don't use capitals cos i can't be bothered, i'm a typist for work so the less 'work' stuff i have to do the better lol.

my it's/its get mixed up alot cos it's the one word i don't think about when i type, so always have to go back and correct it ..i seem to always put a ' in.. same with the word application.. i always put an s on the end or ratio gets an n everytime! lol dunno why. 

so i always give folk abit of leaway.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

jaxx said:


> I am a bit of a grammar nazi. It iritates me when people don't structure their sentence properly with a capital letter at the beginning and a full stop at the end. I find I can't read what's written when that happens and so completely miss what the point was supposed to be. I won't claim that I am perfect on the written English language and will no doubt make many mistakes in my lifetime but I do try to make it easier for people who are reading my writing and posts.
> 
> It may be that my typing training has been so ingrained (along with 18 years of working in jobs where typing business letters is the main part of my job) that I can't type or write any other way.
> 
> Does this make me a snob? I'm sorry if it does


If you're a snob hon so am i lol!

I seem to be the one constantly correcting people re their spelling, which probably annoys the hell out of them but i can't help it! Plus it annoys me when i see misspelt words.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

do remember a few people on here might be dyslexic or english might not be their first language 

(like me.. i'm scottish, which has competely different spellings and words for a lot of things.. i actually have to make an effort to THINK english sometimes), it's not just foreigners who have trouble


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

AngelXoXo said:


> I loathe bad grammar and some people's spelling is appalling!!
> 
> But............on here i don't care so much, it's meant to be fun, not worrying about every minute detail being perfect.


no one's asking for perfection.  Just wishing people would make their posts legible. The occasional spelling error or transposed letters are not a big deal.

Dyslexia sufferers can make their posts readable by using a word processor program and copying over.

I can usually tell when someone is using English as a second language because of the syntax.

Careless gobbledygook will ensure that your post, regardless of how good your point is, will be missed by many, and *often missed by the very person or people you are trying to reach.*


----------



## origin_of_symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry but I can't stand 'txt spk'.... it makes me think the other person is too lazy to spell or formulate a sentence properly. If that makes me a snob too then so be it!

I too loathe bad grammar... I can take incorrect spelling to a point on a forum (as some people genuinely can't spell or may be dyslexic) but consistently bad spelling is a major bugbear and don't even get me started on punctuation! 

Are the standards of education these days so terrible? They say grades are getting better but most kids can't even structure a sentence properly? When I see people who purposely spell incorrectly, I just think they must be incredibly uneducated. Don't get me wrong, I'm no post-graduate or anything like that, I had a fairly basic education (GCSE level) which included spelling, grammar and punctuation and it's something I pride myself on.

I know foreigners, where English is not their first language, who write better in English than some British folk do!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Already put my views across twice on this one and whilst I accept that this thread was posted by the O/P in the nicest possible way and was not specifically aimed at any of the forum member I feel that I should now 'button' it!!

But!! me being me!
Has anyone thought that maybe, just maybe, there could be forum members who are quite embarrased about their spelling and grammar and already perhaps consious of making posts on any thread let alone on any such at this!!

Doesn't bother myself! but then I have more front then Brighton.

But if there are any of you out there that wory about posting because of grammar or spelling!! DON'T BE you are in good company!! 

regards
DT
ps NO offence to no one, nor any post and certainly none towards the original poster!!


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

lorilu said:


> Dyslexia sufferers can make their posts readable by using a word processor program and copying over.


Yes, they could but that would take extra time and effort for what is a friendly and hopefully tolerant forum, and for a mere few words is rather pointless.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Ok i think this is still going on ok, so will leave it a while longer!

Id just like to point out my view on this...................If i may??

I think sometimes its nice that we are all different, it gives us character!
Also it adds to the content of the post, in some ways, also it would take way too long to type everything correctly. And like DT said, it is after all the content that is important in the posts!*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

ladywiccana said:


> *Ok i think this is still going on ok, so will leave it a while longer!
> 
> Id just like to point out my view on this...................If i may??
> 
> ...


* nicely put   but a few too many Also`s  *


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Ok i think this is still going on ok, so will leave it a while longer!
> 
> Id just like to point out my view on this...................If i may??
> 
> ...


Seems great minds think alike there Wiccy! or maybe some would say empty vessels just make more noise


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I too went to college to do a secretarial course and did touch typing many years ago - and that is now my job -however when im on the forum or texting etc I dont always bother - thats my time off  I dont see it as essential that people put everything correctly whilst on a forum - its a place where we come to talk about our animals and chat about life so I dont really take much notice - plus like mentioned there are people who may be dyslexic or not good at spelling etc and so not nice if they feel a bit embarrased about this - basically I dont think its that important on the forumxx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Ok i think this is still going on ok, so will leave it a while longer!
> 
> Id just like to point out my view on this...................If i may??
> 
> ...


but.....the content is very likely often missed, because the post is so poorly typed. 

Yes, individuality is good. Illegible posts in a forum are not.

In my opinion.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> * nicely put   but a few too many Also`s  *


What time does the English lesson start Miss?


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> * nicely put   but a few too many Also`s  *


*ALSO ALSO ALSO ALSO I DONT CARE LMAO*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Double trouble said:


> What time does the English lesson start Miss?


*
staight after Tea  lol *



ladywiccana said:


> *ALSO ALSO ALSO ALSO I DONT CARE LMAO*


*pmsl Also i would like to point out I do Love you Ladyw    *


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

lorilu said:


> but.....the content is very likely often missed, because the post is so poorly typed.
> 
> Yes, individuality is good. Illegible posts in a forum are not.
> 
> In my opinion.


I can honestly say that I cannot recall seeing a post that was totally illegible on this forum! Other then.....................

Argree those without paragrahs are difficult, especially when long!!

And those of you who remember Elo.... I wonder what she would have had to say


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

lorilu said:


> but.....the content is very likely often missed, because the post is so poorly typed.
> 
> Yes, individuality is good. Illegible posts in a forum are not.
> 
> In my opinion.


I have been here a year and have never come across any post that was totally illegible


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I think finding fault with someones spelling or grammor is the hight, or hite of bad manners.And yes i remember Elo, our spelling and english were as bad as each others.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

suzy93074 said:


> I have been here a year and have never come across any post that was totally illegible


*oh i have  specialy when i lost my glasses    *


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think finding fault with someones spelling or grammor is the hight, or hite of bad manners.And yes i remember Elo, our spelling and english were as bad as each others.*


U tell em Jan! oooops sorry "them"


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> I can honestly say that I cannot recall seeing a post that was totally illegible on this forum!


It is, of course, in the eyes of the beholder. I have seen quite a few that I find illegible.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Anyway guys gorra go see ya wen I ave my degree in speling and gramer
lol
DT


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think finding fault with someones spelling or grammor is the hight, or hite of bad manners.And yes i remember Elo, our spelling and english were as bad as each others.*


*oh Janice your grammer hun think its height   now go to the back of the class  *


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

intelligable..

not many tho, most are decipherable. i think it comes mostly from people typing as they think and not proof-reading after wards.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> U tell em Jan! oooops sorry "them"


*lmao i'm glad you understood my post.:001_tt2::001_tt2:*


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think finding fault with someones spelling or grammor is the hight, or hite of bad manners.And yes i remember Elo, our spelling and english were as bad as each others.*


It's height, actually 

Just teasing. Aside from my comment here, (which is meant as a joke) I don't see anyone correcting anyone's spelling or grammar. I see people expressing their opinions on what they like to see regarding legible vs illegible posts.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *oh Janice your grammer hun think its height   now go to the back of the class  *


*haha i hated school, and yes i know there's a spell check somewhere on here.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *lmao i'm glad you understood my post.:001_tt2::001_tt2:*


We must have the same beer goggles on Jan!:001_tt2:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*To be honest does it really matter so long as people can understand what the post reads, its getting a bit nit picking isnt it  *


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

lorilu said:


> It's height, actually
> 
> Just teasing. Aside from my comment here, (which is meant as a joke) I don't see anyone correcting anyone's spelling or grammar. I see people expressing their opinions on what they like to see regarding legible vs illegible posts.


But there have been some that have done during my time here, I think that it is rather rude myself! That just my opinion. 
No offence
regards
DT


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *haha i hated school, and yes i know there's a spell check somewhere on here.*


*Is there  where I have never seen it *


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah as i said, it's a forum not a formal letter, abit of leaway for those of us who haven't enjoyed school as much as others should be given.

besides, even I RELAX when on here, hence the lack of caps in the right places and disgusting over use of ' from not proof-reading. :001_tt2:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lorilu said:


> It's height, actually
> 
> Just teasing. Aside from my comment here, (which is meant as a joke) I don't see anyone correcting anyone's spelling or grammar. I see people expressing their opinions on what they like to see regarding legible vs illegible posts.


*Myself i don't mind what people think,i even make jokes about my spelling, but i think a few would be offended...and as for height i have no idea why i spelt it the way i did.pmsl as my school report use to say "she should think first".*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Is there  where I have never seen it *


*Someone said the other day its above the smilies i think, but being thick as i am,if i tried it i'd probably mess up all my settings.*


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> But there have been some that have done during my time here, I think that it is rather rude myself! That just my opinion.
> No offence
> regards
> DT


I agree that quoting someone's post for the sole purpose of picking out spelling and grammar errors is rude and could be considered personal attack.

I would never do that (aside from what I just did, as a joke)

The occasional misspelling or double negative is not what what bothers me.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

spelling isn't the be all and end all tbh.. remember back in the day spelling wasn't the most important part of a letter.. getting your point across was.. there were many variations of spellings for most words. it is only recently that we have decided to put an onus on how things are spelt.

i've said this before on here i'm sure of it..

my home town for instance has 3/4 ways of spelling it... only now do we use Aberdeen, instead of aberdene, aberdein or aberdeine.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*oh rite  still cant see it  
hey i found it yayyy its the ABC on the right of this box 
 its asking me to download spell check so i wont as like you Janice i dont want to cock up me pc  *


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

owieprone said:


> intelligable..
> 
> not many tho, most are decipherable. i think it comes mostly from people typing as they think and not proof-reading after wards.


Illegible was what I said and meant. It means indecipherable.

Agreed, people type as they think. I am a horrible typist and if I didn't proofread, my posts would be the very kind to which I object.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

I do not use a spell check either, if I need to check a word that badly I either ask my parnter, or if he is not here then I get out a dictornary!
Problem is if I do that by the time I have looked up the word and completed the post the thread will have been closed!

There ya go Rona there's my lastest excuse!!! and i'm sticking to it!!
lol DT xxx

regards
DT


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

i actually meant to put, unintelligible: capable of being compherended by the mind or intellect alone  

i take illegible to means more that it was so badly written by hand rather than typed which would be legible but unintelligible. that's maybe just me tho.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Myself i don't mind what people think,i even make jokes about my spelling, but i think a few would be offended...and as for height i have no idea why i spelt it the way i did.pmsl as my school report use to say "she should think first".*


I thought you misspelled "height" on purpose, which is why I made the "correction"

just to explain myself



owieprone said:


> spelling isn't the be all and end all tbh.. remember back in the day spelling wasn't the most important part of a letter..* getting your point across was.*. there were many variations of spellings for most words. it is only recently that we have decided to put an onus on how things are spelt.
> 
> i've said this before on here i'm sure of it..
> 
> my home town for instance has 3/4 ways of spelling it... only now do we use Aberdeen, instead of aberdene, aberdein or aberdeine.


And I have said this before...if the letter or post is illegible, indecipherable, unreadable, the *point* is going to be missed by many.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

owieprone said:


> i actually meant to put, unintelligible: capable of being compherended by the mind or intellect alone
> 
> i take illegible to means more that it was so badly written by hand rather than typed which would be legible but unintelligible. that's maybe just me tho.


'k 

...........


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> I do not use a spell check either, if I need to check a word that badly I either ask my parnter, or if he is not here then I get out a dictornary!
> Problem is if I do that by the time I have looked up the word and completed the post the thread will have been closed!
> 
> There ya go Rona there's my lastest excuse!!! and i'm sticking to it!!
> ...


That's where the edit button comes in handy! Post your reply, so it shows up where you want it to, then go back and edit.

Not telling you what to do, just offering a suggestion.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

lorilu said:


> That's where the edit button comes in handy! Post your reply, so it shows up where you want it to, then go back and edit.
> 
> Not telling you what to do, just offering a suggestion.


Thank you! much appreciated

But!! I will add.

That should I have taken time to reply to any post, I would have done some to the best of my ability (albeit somewhat lacking). I feel that when the advice given is constructive that people do take the time to read and as such disyphon any mistakes!

IF anyone ever critizised me over my spelling or grammar for such - They would get quite a large chunk of my mind Any that, would not be very pretty!
regards
DT


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

If I'm honest it doesn't bother me that people make spelling mistakes on here or use the wrong words etc .... However, text chat drives me insane .... all that m8 business lol I don't know any other "text" words! but it's just not English!


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Dt don't worry Im'm not afraid to type on here 

But one thing that does annoy me, is when I'm talking that people will correct me on my speech. My family will do it all the time!!

I just turn around and say "Oi ****off !!"

I can't ask my boyfriend how to spell as he goes off on one saying I should know how to spell, last we week he want off on this huge rant just because I asked him how to spell one word


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Dt don't worry Im'm not afraid to type on here
> 
> But one thing that does annoy me, is when I'm talking that people will correct me on my speech. My family will do it all the time!!
> 
> ...


I don't blame you for being annoyed at your family, but do keep in mind that the way you speak is used by other people to form opinions about you. I mean, if you use poor grammar or a lot of slang in real life speech you are portraying yourself in a certain (negative) way.

You want to be taken seriously, right? You want to get ahead in life. Proper speech is important in real life.

As for your boyfriend, what a grouch, good grief! I'd be telling HIM to p*** off.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

lorilu said:


> I thought you misspelled "height" on purpose, which is why I made the "correction"
> 
> just to explain myself
> 
> And I have said this before...if the letter or post is illegible, indecipherable, unreadable, the *point* is going to be missed by many.


i wasn't havin a go at you for having to repeat myself.. when i said i'm sure i've said this before i meant in another post on this topic a few months ago.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I do want be taken srsly (dont know how to spell it in the longer verision)

I explained in an earlier post that I have a learning disability. I was sent to a school when I was about six for two years to learn how properly write (I couldn't write my own name) and also my speech because I simply could not form a sentence. I still have difficulties now with both but I can say it's alot better.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

When I was in my last year of Highschool, I went to a college to learn about thier classes as well as the help they have for specail needs students like myself. When I got there they were telling us about these awesome programs that would have help during highschool for me!! I was so happy to learn about these.

But they asked us if anyone had used them before. Other students from other schools put thier hands up. So a couple of us turned around and asked why we hadnt heard of them ( I mean we might not be bright but we aint dumb) Apparently these programs were availibe at our school 

We just werent informed that they were so if u didnt know about them you were outta luck 

I really wish I had the money to buy these programs and use them as it would make life easier but some are pricey 

I think schools should hold meetings with specail needs students and their parents and inform that these our avaible to them.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

definately, sounds like you drew the short straw quite considerably. i hate the 'if you don't ask you don't get' system currently in schools, there should be literature given out in the first year about what is available to help students.

not at all on par with you like but i have dyscalculia and it is only NOW being recognised as a learning difficulty, there are only a few tests that can be used to say you MIGHT have it and cost about £600. 
having talked to a dyslexia counselor she says that i most likely have it due to other difficulties i have with other things that dyslexia sufferers have.

if it had been more widely recognised before i would maybe have been able to work around it (i can read numbers etc and do VERY simple maths with my fingers lol, i just can't understand maths very easily), i might have been able to be a pilot. once i figure out how to do an equation/calculation i'm ok but i have to figure it out backwards to understand how it works, i also have to write down how to do it later in case i forget! needless to say i don't do any jobs requiring high numeracy. luckily i love being a secretary so i've not lost out at all.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> I do want be taken srsly (dont know how to spell it in the longer verision)
> 
> I explained in an earlier post that I have a learning disability. I was sent to a school when I was about six for two years to learn how properly write (I couldn't write my own name) and also my speech because I simply could not form a sentence. I still have difficulties now with both but I can say it's alot better.


Well to say you had a tough start I think you have done a marvellous job!! u should be proud of yourself xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

jaxx said:


> I am a bit of a grammar nazi. It iritates me when people don't structure their sentence properly with a capital letter at the beginning and a full stop at the end. I find I can't read what's written when that happens and so completely miss what the point was supposed to be. I won't claim that I am perfect on the written English language and will no doubt make many mistakes in my lifetime but I do try to make it easier for people who are reading my writing and posts.
> 
> It may be that my typing training has been so ingrained (along with 18 years of working in jobs where typing business letters is the main part of my job) that I can't type or write any other way.
> 
> Does this make me a snob? I'm sorry if it does


yes.......:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Lol! I quite often use _txt spk_ when chattin online as it makes it so much quicker and typoes don't usually bother me too much on forums- but I think if you're promoting your business or you're an app developer you should get someone to check it over for you or it just looks sloppy. 
I once had to point out to a shopkeeper that "Poufs, 30% off" gave the wrong impression. She remained adamant that poufs were footstools and poofs was the colloquial expression for gay men. I said "not unless you're reading Irvine Welsh". She wasn't having any of it... but the sign had been changed by the next day lol :smilewinkgrin:
If You Can't Differentiate Between "Your" and "You're" You Deserve To Die | Facebook


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

owieprone said:


> definately, sounds like you drew the short straw quite considerably. i hate the 'if you don't ask you don't get' system currently in schools, there should be literature given out in the first year about what is available to help students.
> 
> not at all on par with you like but i have dyscalculia and it is only NOW being recognised as a learning difficulty, there are only a few tests that can be used to say you MIGHT have it and cost about £600.
> having talked to a dyslexia counselor she says that i most likely have it due to other difficulties i have with other things that dyslexia sufferers have.
> ...


Yes that defiently seems to be how the system works or at least it did when I was in school (1 year ago)

I'm sorry to hear you had problems with your dyscalculia  Im currently studying a course on working with childern and adults with specail needs. I also work an hour a day as a lunch room supervisor with kids with specail needs like downs, aspergers, autistic, etc. I enjoy so much and cant wait to be able to go to college and become an Educational Assitent. I'll defiently be informing students and parents that there are programs avaible to help them.

Did you want to be a pilot?

I also have trouble with Math, it takes me a few minutes to figure out the simplest math question. I can do basic +,-,x and division.

I've never met anyone yet with dyslexia, but I havent had any trouble reading your posts


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

owieprone said:


> i wasn't havin a go at you for having to repeat myself.. when i said i'm sure i've said this before i meant in another post on this topic a few months ago.


I know you weren't, nor was I at you


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> I do want be taken srsly (dont know how to spell it in the longer verision)
> 
> I explained in an earlier post that I have a learning disability. I was sent to a school when I was about six for two years to learn how properly write (I couldn't write my own name) and also my speech because I simply could not form a sentence. I still have difficulties now with both but I can say it's alot better.


I'm glad you are working to overcome/work with your disabilities. So, when your family corrects you, are they doing it to help, or to annoy you?

All the more reason for your boyfriend to lighten up, TSK.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah i wanted to be a helicopter pilot for the forces but my maths wasn't good enough to even be a mech i would have been a toolbox carrier! 

I joined the TA instead as a Signal, in selection i got some of the highest grades in the test... but none for the maths section lmao, i read a few but didn't even bother to attempt them cos you got negative marks for ones you got wrong (bizarrely!).

i don't have dyslexia, just dyscalulia, but there are similar problems that both have such as know what's left and right.. means giving directions without actually showing someone the way is very difficult, difficulty understanding the concept of time and reading/gauging time, reversal of numbers i tend to type 4 instead of 7 and 9 instead of 1 but not the other way round, keeping score during games. and other things like that..although i can mentally turn images around, such as technical drawings to see what they look like from other angles and read maps fine, have great spacial awareness etc so it's quite bizarre that i have the problem at all.

the lady that did the alterations on my wedding dress was really badly dyslexic, which was why she was a seamstress as she didn't need to read! managed to find a cheap type/talk, read/talk thing for her computer for her, she didn't have ANY help at school. must have been a right nightmare.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

lorilu said:


> I know you weren't, nor was I at you


just making sure i hadn't annoyed you


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

As far as disabilities in general as an excuse for poorly typed post, I have a sensory disorder, which affects my vision. Certain fonts, colors, large blocks of or messy text can give me a raging headache if I try to make sense of it.

So.....should I ask people to make an exception for me and type legibly simply because their posting style makes me sick?

Of course not. I just don't read them. It's unfortunate that I may be missing some good information, but..there it is.

I simply think that if people want their point to be heard, they should make the effort to make the post legible to the general public.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

can i ask what it is, lorilu?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

owieprone said:


> can i ask what it is, lorilu?


My sensory disorder? I have no tolerance for anything sensory oriented. Smells, noise, vision, taste, even touch are all affected.

I wear a face mask when I drive, but still have to pull over and wait a while if I get behind a diesel car or truck, or a car spewing gas fumes. I cannot stand near someone wearing scent. I know, a lot of people can't stand it when someone dumps it on. But even just a little perfume has me reaching for a tissue to put over my nose, while I breathe through my mouth and try to get away from the smell.

Noise of almost any kind or level is intolerable. Just a for instance, I can't sit in a room that has a fish tank in it, the trickling water drives me insane. Heck the noise my desk top computer made drove me so crazy, I bought a lap top. It's much quieter, but it still bothers me somewhat.

Certain lighting, such as lights with dimmers, or those "reveal" light bulbs that supposedly throw "pure" light make me nauseous. And speaking of nauseous, I can't even look at someone wearing stripes, (or checks, or polka dots...)

And those giant TVs every one has these days? Forget it, I can't watch them at all.

I am a notoriously picky eater, I don't like anything with much flavor to it at all, and usually end up starving at a family gathering unless I remember to bring a peanut butter and jelly sandwich with me or something.

My skin cringes at the idea of being immersed in water (showers are ok) or certain fabrics or types of lotion touching me.

Frankly, I am a real pain in the neck to be around sometimes, because everything bothers me in some way. 

All my siblings have this to some extent, but none as badly as me. And it's trickling down. My 13 year old nephew is as bad off as I am. Poor kid.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

holy crap!

sounds like a right nightmare. what's it called? lol i'm bored at work and love looking up stuff like this.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

ummm..I think the medical term is Sensory Integration Dysfunction, but most of the info out there is geared toward children. (I am 49)

I've been told I may be slightly autistic, and of course I do have Fibromyalgia, which has intensified the problem over the past ten years. I've always had it but not as bad as it is now. I am slightly agoraphobic, too, but I think that stems from the sensory stuff. As does hypothyroid. (under active)

If you can find any useful info I'd be happy to have it as I hate to search and am no good at it. (better send it PM as we are hijacking this thread! 

I have an OT (occupational therapist) friend who felt I should do the desensitizing type "cure" but I would never survive something like that!


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

cool i'll look it up  let you know if i find anything interesting or helpful.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

No you are not, I do try to use capital letters and a full stop, But what does get me mad, is the using of one letter is stead of and word, Like u for you. Another thing I hate is a row of letters, each letter standing for a word and I don't have a clue what their are talking about.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't mind text talk if I know the person has spelling problems or something because I don't really know how to spell some words. What anoys me is people from school I know who got an A in higher English but they seem to 'tlk lyk dis'. If your that good at English then why talk like that? I've got mears irlen syndrome and it's like a form of dyslexia but they think I could have slight dyslexia aswell but at school I hid it really well and never wanted to ask for help so I was late in being diagnosed with it. I would have been in the group of people from school who got an A in English if I was still there but I always struggled and always checked the dictionary to make sure I was spelling words right. I always tried to avoid doing reading work in school because I took forever and had to read everything twice if I struggled with the words.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

lorilu said:


> I'm glad you are working to overcome/work with your disabilities. So, when your family corrects you, are they doing it to help, or to annoy you?
> 
> All the more reason for your boyfriend to lighten up, TSK.


I think it's a bit of both for them, especailly my dad. He never understood my learning disability or my brothers he thinks were just not using our brain power ut: or were playing dumb. I think my boyfriend was just very stressed about uni classes and his midterm when I asked him and he took it out on me.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

owieprone said:


> yeah i wanted to be a helicopter pilot for the forces but my maths wasn't good enough to even be a mech i would have been a toolbox carrier!
> 
> I joined the TA instead as a Signal, in selection i got some of the highest grades in the test... but none for the maths section lmao, i read a few but didn't even bother to attempt them cos you got negative marks for ones you got wrong (bizarrely!).
> 
> ...


Wow thats cool that you want/wanted to be a helocopter pilot  wouldbt be able to do anything like that myself im terrified of hieghts.

Thats wierd about the tests wouldnt you just get a no mark usually?

Whoa sounds rough 

I have the same problem with directions I either end up actually showing the person to the place or drawing a map. I also am horrible at street names and do better with remebering landmarks.

What have you found to help you with the downsides?

I try not to rush myself with things and just take my time and move at my own speed.

I knew an autistic boy who would get up randomly from being seated and would jump and rock back and forth infront of you. You always thought he'd end up smacking his head with your but he had great awarness of the space around him!!

I cant imagine what it must have been like for that lady  did you help her find the program?


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

I wasn't having a poke at anyone in particular, it was more poking fun at me being so pedantic about it. 

I didn't want to offend anyone


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Cheer up jaxx. 

Couldn't find a rat picture.


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Aw that's so cute! thanks


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

jaxx said:


> Aw that's so cute! thanks


No problem. I think a few us had a good chat on here. I found that picture when I was pressing the stumbling button.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> No problem. I think a few us had a good chat on here. I found that picture when I was pressing the stumbling button.


Stumble is AWESOME


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Stumble is AWESOME


I whole heartly agree, I got my boyfriend to set it up before he left for three months to keep me accupied also because I'm horrible at computers :blushing:

Right now Im stumblign when I really should be doing course work


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

jaxx said:


> I am a bit of a grammar nazi. It iritates me when people don't structure their sentence properly with a capital letter at the beginning and a full stop at the end. I find I can't read what's written when that happens and so completely miss what the point was supposed to be. I won't claim that I am perfect on the written English language and will no doubt make many mistakes in my lifetime but I do try to make it easier for people who are reading my writing and posts.
> 
> It may be that my typing training has been so ingrained (along with 18 years of working in jobs where typing business letters is the main part of my job) that I can't type or write any other way.
> 
> Does this make me a snob? I'm sorry if it does


On forums it doesn't bother me very much, neither does text or email. I admittedly shorten things and leave out the odd capital letter, so I can't complain!!

I am a bit of a snob when it comes to the their/there/they're thing and your/you're - the worst is when people type 'your' meaning 'you'll'. People who admittedly struggle with spelling/grammar I have no problem with, but I have seen some primary teachers on my fbook list saying "Hey, your be really good at that" etc   if they are making these mistakes no wonder kiddies get confused!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

What is "stumbling?"


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> I whole heartly agree, I got my boyfriend to set it up before he left for three months to keep me accupied also because I'm horrible at computers :blushing:
> 
> Right now Im stumblign when I really should be doing course work


It is very addictive :blushing: I love all the food blogs 



lorilu said:


> What is "stumbling?"


StumbleUpon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

sequeena said:


> It is very addictive :blushing: I love all the food blogs
> 
> StumbleUpon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Have you seen Julie and Julia mouth watering doesnt cover it :001_tt2:

Im not sure if I have food checked off.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Have you seen Julie and Julia mouth watering doesnt cover it :001_tt2:
> 
> Im not sure if I have food checked off.


I haven't seen it but funnily enough I stumbled the original blog LMAO


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I haven't seen it but funnily enough I stumbled the original blog LMAO


That soo cool  (I do have a life lol)

Ok I'm srsly going to get to work now ...... maybe


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> That soo cool  (I do have a life lol)
> 
> Ok I'm srsly going to get to work now ...... maybe


Yeah, after a few more clicks of the stumble button


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Well you learn something new every day! I had no idea about Stumbling at all!


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Yeah, after a few more clicks of the stumble button


Oi at least I'll be learning something
Jaxx you'll be addicted in no time!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Does it really matter??? I am not the best speller.....and a lot of my problem is that i type what i think,,,the same as i open my gob(mouth)and say what i think...but this place is supposed to be fun!!!! so it should not really matter... as long as people understand what you have wrote...imo..

juliex


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Oi at least I'll be learning something
> Jaxx you'll be addicted in no time!!


You're right, I've learnt loads since I discovered stumble and now I'm interested in things I'd never even heard of


----------



## HighPr00 (Aug 9, 2009)

Bad spelling and grammer doesn't bother me, mines probably not great anyway.

But, I can't understand what's so hard about using a capital letter to start a sentence and a full stop to close a sentence.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Does it really matter??? I am not the best speller.....and a lot of my problem is that i type what i think,,,the same as i open my gob(mouth)and say what i think...but this place is supposed to be fun!!!! so it should not really matter... as long as people understand what you have wrote...imo..
> 
> juliex


Not in the slighest julie! you say it just how you like! 
It is not the waffle that counts, its the content!
lol
DT


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i have learning disabilities and it affects my spelling a great deal!

i find it really frustraiting when i can't get my point across 

i have a friend who i speak to online and he always picks up on my spelling errors and it really infuriates me - i get to the stage where i want to tell him to p*$$ off lol - i usually don't speak to him for a few weeks instead. lol


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Does it really matter??? I am not the best speller.....and a lot of my problem is that i type what i think,,,the same as i open my gob(mouth)and say what i think...but this place is supposed to be fun!!!! so it should not really matter... *as long as people understand what you have wrote...imo..
> *
> juliex


but that IS the problem, at least for me. I find poorly written posts difficult to read, so I don't read them, so the understanding never comes! See?

As I said, I'm not talking about the occasional misspelled word or transposed letter.

But some of the posts in forums (not just here, every where, except in forums where there are rules about this) are just so sloppy, or so full of text speak, or so missing in punctuation it's just not worth my time and the headache, to try to figure out the meaning.

So the point, regardless of how good it is, is missed.

In my opinion, if you have something important to say, you ought to care enough to make it readable, so the people you are trying to reach will read it.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

lorilu said:


> In my opinion, if you have something important to say, you ought to care enough to make it readable, so the people you are trying to reach will read it.


but not everyone can do this ......


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> but not everyone can do this ......


exactly....!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> i have learning disabilities and it affects my spelling a great deal!
> 
> i find it really frustraiting when i can't get my point across
> 
> i have a friend who i speak to online and he always picks up on my spelling errors and it really infuriates me - i get to the stage where i want to tell him to p*$$ off lol - i usually don't speak to him for a few weeks instead. lol


Please do not worry about either your spelling or you grammar! It really really does not matter!! 

And it you want to tell anyone to extract the water!!! do so!!!

We are all entitled to our views so carry on everyone! but personally I find it a bit sad that 141 posts later we are still discussing this!!

And it is pretty obvious that there are SOME members that are put off and feeling belittled.

So can only assume that half of you need your eyes testing - maybe then you will not have a problem working out what those of who cannot spell have written!!
DT


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I have trouble as half the time i cannot see very well.
I hate wearing my glasses and i am always losing them somewhere.
So sorry if i make mistakes.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

lorilu said:


> but that IS the problem, at least for me. I find poorly written posts difficult to read, so I don't read them, so the understanding never comes! See?
> 
> As I said, I'm not talking about the occasional misspelled word or transposed letter.
> 
> ...


Sorry! but I know I have a fair bit to offer! If anyone can't take the time to read it and excuse the errors then thats their hard look! I for on shall not be sat her discussing it! nor shall I be worrying about it! And! I suspect many feel the way that I do but are just not voicing it!!
Night
DT


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I do feel(sorry but a little pissed now) that this thread should be ended. i do believe that no offece was meant but ...... it's not nice and quite a lot of people could be hurt by it ...sorry


IMO

juliex


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree with DT. Whilst I like to use grammar and punctuation I don't expect everyone to be the same as me. It's a bit sad when you have to overlook someone's post simply because they got some stuff wrong.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Colsy said:


> I have trouble as half the time i cannot see very well.
> I hate wearing my glasses and i am always losing them somewhere.
> So sorry if i make mistakes.


Don't apolygise Colsy, there are those of us that do have problems!!! You and I are big girls and it does not worry us so much ! But there are those that can be put off posting because of their spelling, it really should not matter, and it is very sad in my opinion that this thread has remained on the first page most of the day!
I'm cooling it now.
Hope that pebbles is improving.
Night
regards
DT


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

ooooppps sorry my spelling --------offence.....


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

As I said earlier it wasn't a slight at anyone in particular more a poke at myself more than anything and I don't want people taking it so seriously. 

I certainly didn't want to belittle anyone with learning difficulties or dyslexia or anything else that would effect their ability to read and write. I apologise if I've made anyone feel bad. 

Can a mod please close the thread now? Thanks xx


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

jaxx said:


> As I said earlier it wasn't a slight at anyone in particular more a poke at myself more than anything and I don't want people taking it so seriously.
> 
> I certainly didn't want to belittle anyone with learning difficulties or dyslexia or anything else that would effect their ability to read and write. I apologise if I've made anyone feel bad.
> 
> Can a mod please close the thread now? Thanks xx


Good idea Jaxx! and I do not think that anyone is blaming you!  The thread has been running now for 25 hours, dominating the first page for much of that time, and has got a little 'daft' in my opinion! OK we are all entitled to our views but this can be very upsetting and belittleing for some!
regards
DT


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Ah ha ha - was impressed to see that there were four instances of the word grammar being miss-spelled in this morning's email on this thread!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

jaxx said:


> Can a mod please close the thread now? Thanks xx


I have now closed this thread for you.


----------

